# Kostenloses Elektroschaltplan programm gesucht



## 4nD1 (9 August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche ein gutes kostenloses Elektroschaltplanzeichnen programm. Kennt ihr solch ein Programm vielleicht?


----------



## Blockmove (9 August 2012)

Für meine privaten Projekte nutze ich SPlan.
Ist nicht ganz kostenlos (39,90€)

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## berc (15 August 2012)

Wenn es für ein Studium oder die Schule ist, kannst du dich bei Eplan melden. Sie werden dir dann einen Link zum downloaden zusenden


----------



## chrissy (15 August 2012)

Ich benutze das kostenlose PofiCAD - Programm
das kannst du einfach runterladen .............
Reicht mir völlig !


----------



## Sinix (16 August 2012)

chrissy schrieb:


> Ich benutze das kostenlose PofiCAD - Programm
> das kannst du einfach runterladen .............
> Reicht mir völlig !



Hast ein "r" vergessen und meinst sicher Proficad


----------



## Pepper Ann (25 August 2012)

gibt das bei ePLAN oder einem Drittanbieter (als erweiterung für ePlan P8) eigendlich Motorensymbole für Gleichstrommotore, und einphasige Wechselstrommotore mit geraden anschlüssen?

lg, anna


----------



## berc (25 August 2012)

Hallo Anna,

Bei uns hat es fat grenzenlose Motorensymbole unter den IEC- Singel symbole 

gruss


----------



## fuss (25 August 2012)

Mit Eplan kannst du dir auch eigene Symbole erstellen oder die vorhandenen ändern.


----------



## Pepper Ann (25 August 2012)

grundlegend richtig, aber ich suche für allpolige darstellung - hätte ich ja wohl besser rein geschrieben...

lg, anna


----------



## Aris8 (18 Oktober 2012)

hallo anna,
versuch es doch mal mit der freeware von Cadsoft EAGLE . Mit der kam ich anfangs immer gut zurecht, da sie sehr einsteigerfreundlich und leicht anzuwenden ist.


----------



## Pepper Ann (18 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Aris,

danke für deine bemühungen, aber du hast da was nicht ganz verstanden. das Programm ist vorgegeben (habe ich bereits) es geht mir darum, dass ich einen schaltplan zeichnen wollte, wo Motoren (einphasige wechselstrommotoren) eingezeichnet sind, die ala stromlaufplan von oben nach unten verdrahtet sind...

hat sich aber zwichenzeitlich erledigt. ich habe die seite mit den motoren top-down gezeichnet. sprich Phase und neutralleiter im oberen Blattbereich parallel, und nach unten weggezogen.

lg, Anna


----------



## JovuTV (27 Mai 2018)

Hallo

Ich würde euch das kostenlose programm *fritzing* emphelen mit dem kann man gut schaltpläne zeichnen in verschiedenen ansichten ich arbeite mit dem programm immer mit der ansicht steckplatine die ist zimlich einfach zu verstehen.
Ich habe auf meinen YouTube Kanal darüber ein Vidio gemacht.
*Link: *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY3bHgmr4CQ


----------



## RSH-Rainer (10 September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,  bin am Samstag auf die folgende Seite gestoßen:  https://md-evolution.de/Seiten/Elektroplanung.html  Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gesammelt?  Gruß RSH-Rainer


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2018)

RSH-Rainer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,  bin am Samstag auf die folgende Seite gestoßen:  https://md-evolution.de/Seiten/Elektroplanung.html  Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gesammelt?  Gruß RSH-Rainer



Ich habs mal runtergeladen und war positiv überrascht.
Keine Installation notwendig. Einfach nur in ein Verzeichnis entpacken.
Verwaltung von Symbolen, Bauteilen, Potentialen, Klemmen, ...
Sicherlich für viele Anwendungen geeignet und auf jedenfall einen Blick wert.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 September 2018)

Guten Morgen Dieter,

ich habe es gestern Abend auch einmal ausprobiert. Die Software ist für kleinere Betriebe, für die eine E-Plan Kaufsoftware
zu teuer bzw. unrentabel ist eine super Sache ( für Unterverteilungen oder kleine Steuerschränke ). Vor allem alles selbsterklärend.

Ich war auch positiv überrascht.


----------



## tommy1311 (16 Oktober 2018)

Hallo!

War gerade dabei mich mit Eagle näher zu beschäftigen als ich diesen Beitrag las.
Finde dieses Programm für meine Bedürfnisse genial.
Hab mich mal rumgespielt und da bin ich auch schon auf ein kleines Problem gestossen.

https://www.bilder-upload.eu/bild-f913b9-1539715442.jpg.html

Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist kann man eine gerade Verbindung von den Kontakten zu den Klemmen ziehen,
allerdings nicht beim zweipoligen Kontakt da dieser anders am Gitter einrastet. Habe es schon mit unterschiedlichen
Rastermaßen und auch ohne probiert, diese kleinen Ecken beim zweipoligen Kontakt bekomme ich einfach nicht weg.

Vielleicht liest hier jemand mit der mehr Erfahrung damit hat.

Lg Tommy


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Oktober 2018)

Frag doch einmal direkt beim Ersteller des Programmes nach. Hier der Kontakt:
https://md-evolution.de/Seiten/Kontakt.html


----------



## Tigrul (5 Januar 2019)

EPLAN P8 kannst du dir kostenlos für ein Jahr downloaden benötigst aber eine 64Bit Office Version für vollständige Nutzung.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Januar 2019)

Tigrul schrieb:


> EPLAN P8 kannst du dir kostenlos für ein Jahr downloaden benötigst aber eine 64Bit Office Version für vollständige Nutzung.



Oder SQL-Server (Express)


----------



## Captain Future (9 Januar 2019)

Tigrul schrieb:


> EPLAN P8 kannst du dir kostenlos für ein Jahr downloaden benötigst aber eine 64Bit Office Version für vollständige Nutzung.



Wie soll die kostenlose Version heißen ? Du meinst aber nicht diese Studenten / Schüler Version mit der man nichts machen kann
Und was man später mit keiner Vollversion öffnen kann


----------



## Tigrul (9 Januar 2019)

EPLAN_Education_2.7
ob du die erstellten Projekte mit einer Vollversion öffnen kannst, weiss ich leider nicht. Ist für übungszwecke aber bestens geeignet.


----------



## morszeck (5 März 2019)

Arbeitet jemand mit 

https://qelectrotech.org 

Habe ich vor einem Jahr für mich entdeckt. Das Programm läuft auf Linux, Windows und MacOS.
Zudem ist eine große Elementedatenbank von über 5800 Elementen von elektrischen, pneumatischen, hydraulischen, logischen und energietechnischen Symbolen vorhanden.
Und wenn mal was fehlt, so gibt es einen einfach zu bedienen Symboleditor.

Im Anhang habe ich für die Prüfung "Elektroniker für die Automatisierungstechnik" Ergänzungsblätter hinterlegt, die meine Schüler für die Teil 1 und 2 Prüfung brauchen.
Das Not-Aus-Relais und die BCD-Ein- und Ausgabe habe ich selbst konstruiert.

Anhang anzeigen EAT Ergänzungsblätter.pdf


----------



## Blockmove (6 März 2019)

morszeck schrieb:


> Arbeitet jemand mit
> 
> https://qelectrotech.org
> 
> ...



Ich kenne es und hab auch schon damit "rumgespielt".

Mein Fazit:
Es ist auf jedenfall einen Blick wert.
Von den kostenlosen Programmen, die ich kenne, hat es den größten Funktionsumfang.
Man kann damit Konstruieren und nicht nur Malen.
Bei vielen Funktionen hakt es gerne mal ... 
Hauptsprache im Projekt ist Französisch und viele Beiträge in Doku / Wiki sind auch nur auf Französisch.

Irgendwie erinnert mich das Programm an die Anfänge von EPlan 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## volker (6 März 2019)

Ich hab auch mal für ne halbe stunde reingeschaut. 
sehr gewöhnungsbedürtig. für mich irgendwie nicht intuinitiv bedienbar (aber das ist individuell). ich bin halt auf unser zeichensystem eingeschossen (esplan)
für den privaten gebrauch, würde ich sagen, annehmbar.
in der firma würde ich damit aber nicht arbeiten.


----------



## wayne5de (23 Mai 2019)

Moin,
hat denn schon jemand was mit DesignSpark Electrical gemacht?
Hab mal ein wenig gespielt und find's für ein kostenloses Tool gar nicht so schlecht...


Grüße,
wayne


----------



## c.wehn (17 Dezember 2019)

Es gibt eine kostenlose Version von TreeCad.
Die hat halt ein Wasserzeichen, aber das stört ja nicht weiter.
Vorallem kann man dort auch Hydraulik zeichnen, für die Bastler unter uns


----------



## alphaxt84 (17 Dezember 2019)

RS Online bietet kostenlose eplanungssoftware an


https://www.rs-online.com/designspark/electrical-software-de


----------



## Ike (9 September 2020)

Vielen Dank für den hilfreichen link, alphaxt84.


----------



## wayne5de (9 September 2020)

Ike schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den hilfreichen link, alphaxt84.


Naja, den Link hatte ich auch schon ein wenig früher gepostet...


----------



## Ike (10 September 2020)

Entschuldigung, ich habe ihn nicht sofort bemerkt. Vielen Dank, wayne5de.


----------

